
Slack will shut down all IRC gateways - PeterMikhailov
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DXs-hTyU0AEisZY.jpg
======
bwooster
Very unfortunate news. I hope they realize what a mistake this is and
reconsider!

~~~
LinuxBender
I am disappointed as well. The web interface is sluggish over a VPN.

------
seirl
I don't know what people expected. Why would you leave IRC/XMPP to go to a
walled garden?

Nowadays, alternatives exist like matrix.org with an open protocol. If
usability was the reason you weren't on IRC, take a look at matrix.org.

